# Glam Soup Sunday @ 9PM CST!



## Janice (Aug 31, 2008)

*Listen live NOW to Glam Soup*! Tonight we will be interviewing Sarah from StyleITOnline.com - Where the fashion nerd meets the pop culture obsessed. in our Backstage Beauty series! Sarah will be telling us about her latest project to be filmed at S09 New York Fashion Week called On The Plus Side.

Glam Soup is a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! We look forward to spending a couple hours with listeners old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL... I just listened.  Sarah mentioned that she was 6'2" about 30 times.


----------

